# WO2 Dan Shirley



## Tez3 (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...icer2ndClassDanShirleyKilledInAfghanistan.htm


"These hearts were woven of human joys and cares,
Washed marvellously with sorrow, swift to mirth.
The years have given them kindness. Dawn was theirs,
And sunset, and the colours of the earth.
These had seen movement, and heard music: known
Slumber and waking; gone proudly friended;
Felt the quick stir of wonder; sat alone;
Touched flowers and furs and cheeks. All this is ended."

Rupert Brooke


----------



## arnisador (Jun 29, 2008)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 29, 2008)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 29, 2008)

*.*


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 30, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## donna (Jun 30, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 30, 2008)

.


----------

